# Pigeon Droppings Are Not Acidic



## Gimpel (Jan 25, 2011)

One of the big lies the extermination companies like to perpetuate is that pigeon dropping are acidic and because of this they cause damage to buildings,bridges and statutes. 

Well I took A ph test kit and checked. The results;fresh pigeon droppings have a neutral ph, in other words they are neither acidic or alkaline. This is why pigeon droppings can be used fresh, without composting, as plant fertilizer. 

The ancient Romans kept pigeons and reported no problems with building and statue damage. There is damage occurring but this damage is recent. The real source of this damage is acid rain and car exhaust. Darn filthy humans!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It is still recommended that you compost the droppings first though. They may not be acidic, but the high levels of nitrogen and phosphorus can burn the roots.
I didn't know they were 7 though. That's interesting


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

pH 7 is neutral. I want more tests done. How about the uric acid(their form of urine) in their poop? My guess is that there may be some acidity in their poops, but not too acidic that pigeon control companies exaggerate with.


----------



## Gimpel (Jan 25, 2011)

Any ideas on how to get professional tests done? It would be great it we could get some solid results from a reputable source. 

I know their droppings don't "burn" plants even when used fresh.


----------



## flavius McDee (Jun 6, 2011)

All I know is that their droppings burn like hell when I get them in my eyes!


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

And they do not smell good either, lol


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

That's funny. I try not to get poop in my eyes, but my sleeves do get pretty dirty trying it keep the sweat out of my eyes. I don't mind the smell just during breeding season. And yes trying to keep the acidity up on the floors will drive you nuts in a race loft " helps disinfectant the loft".
Logangrmnr


----------

